# How much to paint?



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Assuming a tractor just needs fresh paint and has no mechanical problems. How much we talking? Just in materials I'm talking.

My main concern is getting all the grease and gunk off the thing and ready to paint. Anybody got a walk through with pictures on something they've painted?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What are you doing up?


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Well nothing yet. Looking for a project but before I know what to spend I need a rough cost for paint and supplies. I'd like to get a 4020 or 3020 that original but in good shape mechanically or maybe recently overhauled. I have a co worker who turns wrenches on Deere's on the weekend but he don't mess with paint.


----------



## Dale M (Jan 16, 2009)

I've painted a few tractors over the past 5 years and here's my advice. I use automotive paint instead of implement paint as it tends to fade far less and is very durable. A good paint store can match JD green, IHC red, etc. and the colors stay sharp for years. Most of the paint I've used is a single stage paint [no need to clearcote it] but I have used a two stage paint a time or two but don't use it anymore as it's a lot more work. As with anything, you get what you pay for with paint. Not uncommon to get a couple hundred dollars in just the paint alone, plus primer so it's not real cheap but not bad either. A big key to getting a nice paint job is to get the tractor absolutely as clean as possible and then wipe it all down, every single sqaure inch, with a surface prep/cleaner before priming it. If you don't you'll end up with fish-eyes somewhere, guaranteed. I often spend an entire day just prepping a tractor for paint but it's well worth it in the end and the paint will last for decades. Hope this helps a bit and good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Waldershrek said:


> Well nothing yet. Looking for a project but before I know what to spend I need a rough cost for paint and supplies. I'd like to get a 4020 or 3020 that original but in good shape mechanically or maybe recently overhauled. I have a co worker who turns wrenches on Deere's on the weekend but he don't mess with paint.


That would be a super cool project! I gather you must have a shop.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't but I have access to one. My biggest concern is getting all the grease and stuff off the tractor. I used to help a buddy doing body work on cars (just sanding and stuff) so I know that prep work is what makes the paint job but I've never dealt with a car that may be as filthy as a tractor lol


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I plan on painting my 51 8N this winter. It has a few oil leaks that I want to fix before I paint. I wonder if the newer gaskets are better or I just need to use gasket sealer with new gaskets, I don't think back in 51 they used sealer. Do they make sealer in Ford red?:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I hate gasket sealer. It's messy and less reliable than an actual gasket. If you can help it at all get an actual gasket.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

*Paint*

It depends on what you want to do, paint is one of those things you get what you pay for. TSC has Tisco for somewhere around 30.00 a gallon. I have been using Martin Senour Single stage its about 200.00 a gallon with hardner and reducer. Primer runs about 75.00 a gallon. I finished a Cockshutt 1850 (Oliver) and we used about three gallons of paint and 2 gallons of primer. That was with a complete teardown and sandblast, primed sanded and painted. Its a lot of work on a tractor that size (roughly the same size as a 4020). If you use paint with hardner and reducer make sure you have proper respiratory gear as those are some stout chemicals (known to the state of California to cause cancer in labratory rats).


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

> (known to the state of California to cause cancer in labratory rats).


Is there anything NOT known to cause cancer in California?

As for getting one de-greased I'd suggest starting with a pressure washer.

Before









After, mostly


----------

